# Treadmill--teaching to walk backwards????



## jcarr492

How do you teach goats to walk backwards on the treadmill for those of you who use treadmills? Our wethers have no problem walking forwards on one with their front feet on a flat board..so they are using their back legs. But we tried turning them around to walk backwards on all fours and that was a nightmare. They hunched all up against the little gate we have on the back end, even jumped up on the gate with the front legs. Tried jumping out the back. We want to really get them to walk backwards, but if we can't figure it out, they'll just keep walking forward, in a slight incline on back two. And sprint them every other day.


----------



## crazygoatlady_inthemaking

Use the head gate of a goat stand and flip the head gate backwards and back the stand up against the end of the treadmill and run the treadmill forwards where the goat is walking backwards and we put the goats front feet on a board or something to make sure he walks on his back feet. Hopefully that makes some sense


----------



## jcarr492

Yes, thank you, that does! We will try that. I'll need to borrow my brothers stand with a head gate I guess. Our stand has a weird head gate. We bought it from a neighbor whose kids quit showing goats. The pipe is round, not square, and the part for the goats head is just a U shape with little brackets on each end with a dog collar running thru it to lock their head in. I hate it. It makes them cough if they put their head in too far cause it hits their throat. Not sure where they got it, or if they made it...WHY make it like that. so weird.


----------

